# ou telecharger i-tunes????



## pickeugo (13 Janvier 2001)

je suis allé sur apple.fr je clique sur telecharger il m'envoi sur une page en anglais... mais pas de lien à cliquer pour télécharger?
quésako???????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2001)

Quelle erreur, faut jamais aller sur apple.FR






Where it's at: http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/index.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2001)

attends fevrier y'aurra la version française
@+ steph


----------



## gribouille (14 Janvier 2001)

tout le monde n'as pas de iDisk.... heureusement d'ailleurs


----------



## roro (14 Janvier 2001)

je le répète une fois de plus ! iTunes se trouve sur votre iDisk


----------

